# Profibus-Netz mit mehreren Master



## mdosch (30 August 2010)

Hallo,


ich möchte/soll mehrere SPS-Steuerungen mit Profibus vernetzen.
Das Problem ist, dass min. zwei Teilnehmer als Master fungieren müssen.
Die Steuerungen sind zum Großteil von Siemens, eine von ELAU.
Ich möchte erreichen, dass alle Steuerungen miteinander kommunizieren könnten.

Leider kenne ich mich mit SPS und Profibus (noch) nicht gut aus.

Mein erster Versuch war, zwei DP-Netze mit jeweils einem Master zu machen und die Kommunikation mittels Querverkehr herzustellen, da die Steuerungen auch als I-Slave betrieben werden können.
Leider kann ich per Querverkehr nur das Telegramm, dass eine andere Station an ihren Master schickt "abgreifen". So wie ich das sehe, ist es nicht möglich per Querverkehr Informationen vom einen Master zum nächsten zu senden, bzw. vom einen Master zu einem Slave im anderen Netz.
Vielleicht hab ich den Querverkehr nicht richtig eingestellt, vielleicht gibt es bessere Methoden für das was ich vor habe.

Für Tipps und Anregungen wär ich sehr dankbar. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 August 2010)

DP-DP Koppler?


----------



## mdosch (30 August 2010)

Da ich hier an einer Bachelorarbeit in der Hochschule sitze, sind die Mittel begrenzt weswegen ich gerne ohne zusätzliche HW auskommen möchte.

Sorry, ich hab vergessen das zu erwähnen.

Wäre es mit so einem Koppler denn möglich, dass jeder einzelne Teilnehmer (ob Master oder Slave) mit jedem anderen Teilnehmer kommunizieren kann?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 August 2010)

Ein Koppler kann nur 2 Master verbinden. Ich vermute das dein Problem ohne zusätzlich Hardware nicht zu lösen ist.

Vernetz die CPUs über Ethernet.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 August 2010)

welche sps setzt du denn ein?

bei cpus mit pn schnittstelle würde ich die kommunkation über ethernet machen. dann brauchst du nur einen switch und der müsste doch aufzutreiben sein.


----------



## mdosch (30 August 2010)

Siemens Simatic S7-300 und eine ELAU PacDrive C600.

Laut meiner Aufgabenstellung soll ich die Kommunikation mittels Profibus realisieren. Deshalb werd ich noch ein bisschen recherchieren ob es da noch Möglichkeiten gibt.
Sollte es tatsächlich nur über Ethernet möglich sein, muss ich halt mal mit dem Prof sprechen ob wir die Aufgabenstellung ändern können.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2010)

Mehrere S7-Stationen die Master sind können z.B. über eine projektierte S7-Verbindung Daten austauschen.
Zu deiner Fremdstation (ELAU) wird das aber nicht gehen. Da müsstest du prüfen welche Kommunikationsvarianten die Elau-Steuerung beherrscht. Da gibt es z.B. eine FMS-Verbindung oder noch eine Stufe darunter eine FDL-Verbindung. Aber nicht alle S7-CPUs bzw. CPs beherrschen alle Protokollvarianten, da muss man einen genauen Blick ins Datenblatt werfen welche Kommunikation die SPS unterstützt.


----------



## mdosch (30 August 2010)

D.h., wenn ich alle S7-Stationen als Master projektiere könnten alle S7-Stationen schon mal miteinander kommunizieren?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2010)

mdosch schrieb:


> D.h., wenn ich alle S7-Stationen als Master projektiere könnten alle S7-Stationen schon mal miteinander kommunizieren?



Wie schon geschrieben hängt das davon ab welche Dienste deine CPU/CP unterstützt. Es gibt CPs für die S7-300 welche S7-Kommunikation nur als Server unterstützen. Wenn du davon zwei hast, fällt diese Variante zur Kommunikation zwischen diesen beiden Stationen schonmal flach.

Hast du alle Stationen in einem Step7-Projekt? Dann kannst du auch einfach mal ohne ins Datenblatt zu schauen versuchen verschiedene Verbindungen anzulegen, wenn das technisch nicht möglich ist gibt es normalerweise vom Programm aus eine Fehlermeldung.

Mach doch mal eine Liste mit den Busteilnehmern, den Bauteilen und Bestellnummern. In einer Spalte notierst du dann aus dem Datenblatt die unterstützen Protokolle dieser Baugruppe. Dann kann man mal schauen wie sich die Kommunikation einrichten lässt.

Anzumerken ist noch dass die S7-Kommunikation nicht gerade schnell ist, zumindest im Vergleich zur DP Master-Slave Kommunikation.


----------



## mdosch (30 August 2010)

Ja, die Stationen sind alle in einem STEP7-Projekt.
Die CPUs sind: 6x 315-2 DP und jeweils einmal 315F-2 DP und 317T-2 DP.

Ok, dann probiere ich mal im Projekt Verbindungen anzulegen. Mal schauen wie weit ich da heute komme, da ich erst mal schauen muss wie das geht. Bisher habe ich die Verbindungen alle über den Profibus hergestellt.

Eine genaue Liste werde ich danach auch zusammenstellen.

Die Geschwindigkeit ist erstmal zweitrangig, da nur wenige Informationen übertragen werden und die auch nicht zeitkritisch sind.

Schonmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Anregungen. 

Edit: Der erste Versuch scheint schon mal fehlzuschlagen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2010)

Ja, du hast nur 300er CPU ohne Kommunikationsprozessor. Das dürfte schwierig werden, da diese von den Kommunikationsdiensten her etwas eingeschränkt sind.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2010)

Wenn keine zusätzliche Hardware im Budget ist, würde mir spontan nur einfallen die Stationen über die ja in allen CPUs vorhandene MPI-Schnittstelle zusätzlich zu vernetzen, und dann über Globaldatenkommunikation o.Ä. die Daten auszutauschen.

Es sein denn deine 317-T bietet noch einige Dienste auf der Profibusleitung an, sodass man diese zur Not als Kopfstation nutzen könnte. Auch wenn mir das nie so gut gefällt wenn alles von einer CPU abhängt.


----------



## SKg (3 September 2010)

Des weiteren solltest du vieleicht mal den gewünschen Busaufbau aufmalen und ins Netz stellen, und wie die Verbindungen aussehen sollen!

Gruß


----------



## mdosch (6 September 2010)

Wie meinst du das mit gewünschtem Busaufbau? Die Sache ist die, dass zwei Stationen nur als Master betrieben werden können, weil die noch eigene Slaves haben. Ansonsten sollen einfach alle Stationen miteinander kommunizieren können.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 September 2010)

mdosch schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit gewünschtem Busaufbau? Die Sache ist die, dass zwei Stationen nur als Master betrieben werden können, weil die noch eigene Slaves haben. Ansonsten sollen einfach alle Stationen miteinander kommunizieren können.



Oder machst das beispielhaft so wie in der Excel-Tabelle im Anhang. In die trägst du dann deine restlichen Stationen ein, und dann die geforderten Verbindungen.

Hast du dir denn schon weitere Gedanken gemacht? Ist eine MPI-Vernetzung möglich?


----------



## mdosch (7 September 2010)

MPI-Vernetzung ist unter den Siemens-Steuerungen sicherlich möglich, aber meine Aufgabe lautet ja die Kommunikation mittels Profibus herzustellen.
Ich soll realisieren, dass jede Station auf der Daten der anderen Stationen zugreifen kann. (z.B. Station X bearbeitet gerade ein Werkstück, Station Y ist frei)

Soweit ich das seh, kann mittlerweile nur der Master mit den jeweiligen Slaves Daten austauschen. Bzw. die Slaves, die Daten die andere Slaves an ihren Master senden mittels Querverkehr "abgreifen". Die ELAU-Steuerung ist noch nicht am Bus angeschlossen aber ich vermute, dass diese nicht als I-Slave funktioniert und somit keinen Querverkehr unterstützt.

Ich bin gerade in der Dokumentation auf die SFC "X_Put" gestossen, mit deren Hilfe man Daten in eine andere Station schreiben kann. Meint ihr damit komm ich meinem Ziel näher?

@Thomas_v2.1,
danke für die Tabelle ich werde mal versuchen so etwas in der Art zusammenzuschreiben. Mir fällt das Ganze nur etwas schwer, weil meine BA mein erster Kontakt mit dem Profibus ist.


----------



## mdosch (22 September 2010)

Danke für eure Beiträge. Ich hatte die letzte Zeit viel um die Ohren und kam nicht dazu hier reinzuschreiben.
Das was ich vorhatte, nämlich dass jede Station an alle senden kann geht nur mit einem Kommunikationsprozessor (CP) an jeder Station. Aber mein Prof meinte wir werden weder CPs noch einen Koppler kaufen.

Jetzt gehe ich halt den Umweg, über Querverkehr die Daten zwischen den beiden Mastersystemen auszutauschen und von dem jeweiligen Master dann an die Station welche sie benötigt zu senden.


----------

